# 2013 Girl's Trending Designs, Teens, Pre-teens



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Hi,
I have to attend an event for Girls, need to know some trending designs that are big with the the pre-teens and teen girls that maybe good sellers. All input is appreciated! Thanks!

PS..As for color tees for the girls, I am thinking Pink, and Purple should be a good way to go as well.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

For teens and pre teen designs I mainly only sell school or sports related designs (softball, basketball, volleyball etc...). Black is my most popular color tee for all ages. I stock pink but rarely get any requests for it.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

BlingItOn said:


> For teens and pre teen designs I mainly only sell school or sports related designs (softball, basketball, volleyball etc...). Black is my most popular color tee for all ages. I stock pink but rarely get any requests for it.


At a conference type event, are there generic designs that can be sold to the girls?


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure what capabilities you have or how your imprinting but rhinestones and anything "bling" related is usually a favorite for the girls. Flourescents and "hot" colors are coming back too. Apparenty someone left the back door open and the 80's are coming back, slap bracelets and all. 

Keep in mind that not all girls are into pink and purple or flowers and rainbows. Stepdaughter won't touch anything that has the slightest "girly" look.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I find the pre-teen and teenagers the toughest to sell to. I have two daughters of my own and when they were younger they would wear any design I made for them. Now that they are 14 and 16 if it does not have their school name or the sport that they play then they will not wear it.

Maybe you could come up with a design that is related to the conference you will be selling at. That may appeal to them as a reminder of the event.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

isded12floz said:


> Not sure what capabilities you have or how your imprinting but rhinestones and anything "bling" related is usually a favorite for the girls. Flourescents and "hot" colors are coming back too. Apparenty someone left the back door open and the 80's are coming back, slap bracelets and all.
> 
> Keep in mind that not all girls are into pink and purple or flowers and rainbows. Stepdaughter won't touch anything that has the slightest "girly" look.


Lol too funny! Okay I will also do black tees! Well all the tees will be premade, rhinestones and glitter vinyl with stone designs also maybe good


----------

